# Aches



## maine4me (Nov 21, 2012)

Has anyone ever seen this acronym in an GYN note?  I have a doctor who consistently uses this stating "ACHES reviewed".  I cannot find its meaning anywhere.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Nov 21, 2012)

maine4me said:


> Has anyone ever seen this acronym in an GYN note?  I have a doctor who consistently uses this stating "ACHES reviewed".  I cannot find its meaning anywhere.



I'm coming up with...

Abdominal pain, Chest pain, Headaches, Eye problems, Sweling and/or aching in the legs and thighs (mnemonic for side effects of the birth control pill)


----------



## BLOWRIE (Nov 21, 2012)

Abdominal pain, Chest pain, Headaches, Eye problems, Sweling and/or aching in the legs and thighs (mnemonic for side effects of the birth control pill)
I found the same as above, hopefully this is the answer you are looking for.


----------



## maine4me (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you!!  I could not find this anywhere, and this makes complete sense based on the note. 

Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------

